

Lawmakers Who Aren't Making Law - palidanx
http://www.govtrack.us/videos/2013-07-22_few-bills?utm_campaign=govtrack_email_blast&utm_source=govtrack/email_blast&utm_medium=email

======
chrisbennet
Like not making laws is a _bad thing_? It seems a bit like judging developers
on lines of code.

~~~
jfe
agreed. these metrics mean absolutely nothing. the founding fathers preferred
congressional stalemates to passing laws in excess.

